# Posting Guidelines For This Forum



## Chuck Smith

Please, when posting in this forum, make the subject of any new threads the area of the US (or Canada) that you are from.

When replying to a thread, try to reply to a thread that is close to your area. I guess close would mean within 30 or 40 miles (for now).

By doing this, it will allow us to search in this forum ONLY when using the search feature to look for PlowSite Members in your area.

NO OFF TOPIC POSTS WILL BE TOLERATED.

Thanks,

~Chuck


----------

